# What kind......



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

I just got a 40 gallon, its 48x12x16....i wanted to get some kind or reptile....however i cannot get a snake r a turtle so basicly ill end up with a lizard.......any suggestions of good lizards that can like in the tank for life?

EDIT: O and if the dimensions suck (which i have a feeling they do) give me some tips on a good tank dimension as well as with the lizard.....ill just use to 40 for my irritan and get another tank


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

well if u want u can make an amazing pioson dart frog enclosure out of a 40g tank

or many gecko species,armidillo lizards,egama's


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

ya i dont really want a frog..........well at least not in the 40


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

bearded dragon


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

nope i dont like those


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

how about any gecko?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

if you want it to love out its life in there you are going to have to get something relativly small, if you are willing to upgrade, then its a different story


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

I think a Blue Tongues Skink would be cool ina 40 gal


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

WorldBelow07 said:


> bearded dragon
> [snapback]870680[/snapback]​


A 12" habitat is not wide enough for a Bearded Dragon. 18" minimum.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Roger said:


> I think a Blue Tongues Skink would be cool ina 40 gal
> [snapback]872442[/snapback]​


yes a skink would fit nicely


----------

